# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Making Stuff > How-to Tutorials Only >  snowshoes

## lennyjonn

I came across a pair of snowshoes I've had quite a while. Trailers with rawhide construction and want to know how to care, preserve, clean them. Everything seems OK although the bindings are pretty dry. Any help?

----------


## red lake

a new coat of shellac should do the trick

----------


## canid

i would recommend saddle soap, or neetsfoot oil, but that will soften leather that is repeatedly stretched or flexed, so i don't know how much it will waken it over time. probably couldn't be worse than over-dry or water damp leather.

----------


## rednakel

Olive oil for the leather bindings and spar varnish on everything else. Did that to my 40 year old snowshoes 2 winters ago and they have held up great. Got the advice from a local guy who refinishes snowshoes.

----------


## Sourdough

Throw the leather bindings away, and buy "BOB MAKI" bindings on e-bay or amazon. Someplace on this forum is a very extensive thread about snowshoes and falling through the lake or river ice.

----------


## rednakel

I didn't care for the "Bob Maki" bindings. They can be a pain to get on and off after they get cold, which is pretty much all the time.

----------


## Sourdough

> I didn't care for the "Bob Maki" bindings. They can be a pain to get on and off after they get cold, which is pretty much all the time.


Interesting........my experience is just the opposite. For me I loath leather or nylon bindings, as they get wet and freeze solid and I have to pee on them to get them off.

----------


## Rick

You pee'd on your own boots?! That is wrong on a lot of different levels.

----------


## Sourdough

> You pee'd on your own boots?! That is wrong on a lot of different levels.


It is that or cut them off.   (Note: -2* below today)

----------


## sjj

.....................

----------


## Sourdough

> The much improved new snowshoes with simple synthetic binders are a joy to use.


Yes, they are. However I would pray I never fall through the ice with them on. But I do like them if I avoid rivers and lakes.

----------


## sjj

...............

----------


## Sourdough

> Important consideration - please explain.


When you fall through the ice wearing snowshoes or XC ski's there is zero hope of extracting youself till said equipment is removed. Which is why I like "Bob Maki" bindings near water, they have a one button release.

Also one should carry two long Very sharp nails.

----------


## RobertRogers

I grew up wearing moose hide snowshoes my great uncle made.  Every fall a fresh coat of shellac and your good to go.  Simply use boot grease on the bindings.  I must admit that the modern snowshoes, such as Vermont Tubbs (well, actually they are made in China now) with built in claws and modern bindings, overall are an improvement mechanically.

----------


## sjj

............

----------

